# World???s strongest vagina breaks own record lifting 14 kilos



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

Should this be in the fitness forum or Sexual forum.

World's strongest vagina breaks own record lifting 14 kilos / MosNews.com

A Russian woman has set a new world record, lifting a 14-kg. glass ball with her vagina muscles. Tatiata Kozhevnikova of Novosibirsk, aged 42, has been exercising her intimate muscles for fifteen years, and has already made her entrance into the Guinness Book of Records as the possessor of the world’s strongest vagina, she proudly told Life.ru.

“After I had a child, my intimate muscles got unbelievably weak. I read books on Dao and learned that ancient women used to deal with this problem using wooden balls,” she said. “I looked around, saw a Murano glass ball and inserted it in my vagina. It took me ages to get it out!”

The embarrassing first experience did not scare Tatiana off. She developed quite a taste for vagina fitness, and now she has her exercising balls custom-made.

“You insert one of the balls in your vagina, and it has a string attached to it with a little hook at the very end. You fix a second ball onto this hook.”

The Russian recommends vaginal exercises to all women who want to improve their sex life.

“It’s enough to exercise your vagina five minutes a day, ladies, and in just one week you’ll be able to give yourself and your man unforgettable pleasure in bed,” she says.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

While finishing her bottle of Vodka, she saw a Murano glass ball and inserted it in her vagina.

There that's more like it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

How's your training for the worlds strongest penis going along?

Don't let them Russians beat us!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2009)

where's the vid?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

Tried searching but to no avail.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2009)

This Thread is Worthless without Pics.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> How's your training for the worlds strongest penis going along?
> 
> Don't let them Russians beat us!



Well I'm pulling a 25 car old steam engine with a steel chain around my throbbin' gristle. When I get tired I just pick up my 9 mm sidearm and that gives me a rush of test, and i can go another 50 yards.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 7, 2009)

Impressive, these guys want the photos.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry guys I have no pix, why that would just be bragging.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Impressive, these guys want the photos.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2009)

This gives me an idea for a new Nut Cracker Musical......The John Watersesque Version


First I need to see a pic of what this lady looks like, I imagine something similar to this.....


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2009)

Phuq that's crazy!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 7, 2009)

maniclion said:


> This gives me an idea for a new Nut Cracker Musical......The John Watersesque Version
> 
> 
> First I need to see a pic of what this lady looks like, I imagine something similar to this.....


 

LMFAO at this again.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 7, 2009)

Kilograms
Pounds
14.00
30.86


she will rip off your dick.


----------



## T_man (Jul 9, 2009)

did anyone watch the movie teeth?? they should make one called vice based on her


----------

